# Geek Vape Griffin top airflow set.



## Dubz (24/2/16)

http://www.geekvape.com/project/griffin-rta-top-airflow-set/

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## BhavZ (24/2/16)

Interesting but in terms of airflow I still think that the Gemini has something over the Griffin.

The top airflow is enhanced but the centre post in the build deck on the Gemini, something the Griffin does not have.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ernest (24/2/16)

I don't know, but looks like you might as well put a drip tip with airflow on.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GlacieredPyro (24/2/16)

Ernest said:


> I don't know, but looks like you might as well put a drip tip with airflow on.



Agreed, I don't see the point at all.


----------



## phanatik (24/2/16)

Ernest said:


> I don't know, but looks like you might as well put a drip tip with airflow on.


I was thinking the same thing, but then why incorporate it into the chimney? I know the top cap and chimney are joined, but does the air flow into the chimney directly where it is situated or is it recessed or does it drop down? Just hoping there is more to it, as Geekvape seems to be an innovative company.


----------



## Ernest (24/2/16)

phanatik said:


> I was thinking the same thing, but then why incorporate it into the chimney? I know the top cap and chimney are joined, but does the air flow into the chimney directly where it is situated or is it recessed or does it drop down? Just hoping there is more to it, as Geekvape seems to be an innovative company.


The Griffin's chimney isn't very wide so no way that airflow can get to the coils without obstructing the bottom airflow even more. No, that is just fresh air mixed with your vapour. If they want to increase airflow they can make the chimney wider, but then sacrifice more juice capacity.


----------



## NewOobY (24/2/16)

cool find @Dubz do you think that some of our vape shops will stock them? I wonder - I wouldn't mind trying it.


----------



## Dubz (24/2/16)

NewOobY said:


> cool find @Dubz do you think that some of our vape shops will stock them? I wonder - I wouldn't mind trying it.


They probably will get them in soon.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Chronix (25/2/16)

It is apparently the same as another sub ohm tank (not the TFV4), unfortunately I have forgotten the name will check when I get home from work and update. If it is the same then there is an inner shaft for the main airflow and an outer shaft for the top airflow forcing the air down and over the coil. So its nothing like just using a drip tip with AFC


----------



## Stosta (25/2/16)

Chronix said:


> It is apparently the same as another sub ohm tank (not the TFV4), unfortunately I have forgotten the name will check when I get home from work and update. If it is the same then there is an inner shaft for the main airflow and an outer shaft for the top airflow forcing the air down and over the coil. So its nothing like just using a drip tip with AFC


Not the Avacado? I think I remember reading that somewhere....


----------



## Chronix (25/2/16)

haha tbh I don't remember and I saw the tank last night - such bad memory.


----------



## Chronix (25/2/16)

Its the Gemini RTA by vaporesso


----------



## Ernest (25/2/16)

Chronix said:


> It is apparently the same as another sub ohm tank (not the TFV4), unfortunately I have forgotten the name will check when I get home from work and update. If it is the same then there is an inner shaft for the main airflow and an outer shaft for the top airflow forcing the air down and over the coil. So its nothing like just using a drip tip with AFC


Yes you are right, it has a double chimney. Still not sure if they sacrificed juice capacity or bottom airflow to get it, but its nice that you can run it in either top or bottom or both airflow configurations. Would be interesting to see what it does for flavour.


----------



## Chronix (1/3/16)

Anyone know if it is available here yet?

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Nightwalker (2/3/16)

Shut up and take my money


----------



## NewOobY (2/3/16)

i wonder when they gonna release a ceramic coil that can be used in RDA's - imagine what a winner that will be


----------



## VapingSquid (2/3/16)

Nice find!
I think this image is important to understand that the airflow goes along the outer of the chimney and down into the chamber.
It's nothing like the Atlantis 2 style drip tip airflow.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Chronix (2/3/16)

I spoke to an employee at @Sir Vape today and mentioned that they will be stocking this item soon, but didn't say how much it would cost and specifically when it will arrive

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## phanatik (2/3/16)

jl10101 said:


> Nice find!
> I think this image is important to understand that the airflow goes along the outer of the chimney and down into the chamber.
> It's nothing like the Atlantis 2 style drip tip airflow.



This is what I was hoping for, and not just a drip tip with airflow!


----------



## Dubz (8/3/16)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Chronix (8/3/16)

I guess we still don't know when anyone here will stock this? Thought of ordering it off heavengifts.com, but shipping is like $33 :/


----------



## Krohlm (8/3/16)

Hope you gonna be able to just buy the upgrade and not have to buy a V2 or something.


----------



## Chronix (8/3/16)

I'm sure you will be able to buy just the airflow set

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker (8/3/16)

Its on its way guys


----------



## Connor (8/3/16)

There's a review from mike vapes on YT , the airflow travels down from the top cap down the outer chimney and hits the coils from the top , very interested to know if it works though ?


----------



## DarkSide (8/3/16)

Nightwalker said:


> Its on its way guys



"on its way" .....from where?


----------



## Cloudasaurus (8/3/16)

DarkSide said:


> "on its way" .....from where?


China


----------



## Chronix (10/3/16)

Ok cool guys SirVape said that they will have stock of it next week


----------



## Rossouw (10/3/16)

@Harmlessguy merry christmas

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Harmlessguy (10/3/16)

Rossouw said:


> @Harmlessguy merry christmas



Yes!!!!!


----------



## Chronix (4/4/16)

http://vaperscorner.co.za/shop/product/top-airflow-for-griffin-rta-686?category=78

There guys think they the only site selling it here in SA atm.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker (4/4/16)

Mine arrives tomorrow


----------



## Chronix (5/4/16)

lekker, its really awesome changed my whole idea about the griffins flavour 0_o


----------



## Nightwalker (5/4/16)

I got my topflow today and my beast has become a majestic tank. Love it


----------



## Hami (7/4/16)

Picked up a top airflow set for the Griffin 22 yesterday @ vapemob
Flavour increase is phenomenal
More prolonged hits possible at higher wattages
Also the added knurling makes opening the top cap to fill all that much easier
Big win in my books

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nightwalker (7/4/16)

After righteously putting the Griffin with her face lift through the works... 
I like that shorter lung hits delivers more flavour and clouds. On long hits, my advice is don't do it in a car. Fogs up fast and looks like the car is on fire. Some special person might throw a bucket of water at you.
All in all. Win


----------



## Vape (7/4/16)

Hi gents, am i wrong to assume that they only have the stainless steel set available here and not the black one? Cant find a black one


----------



## Nightwalker (7/4/16)

Vape said:


> Hi gents, am i wrong to assume that they only have the stainless steel set available here and not the black one? Cant find a black one


Vapers corner. Try them bud


----------



## Vape (7/4/16)

Nightwalker said:


> Vapers corner. Try them bud


Shot buddy, will check them out


----------



## Nightwalker (7/4/16)

Nightwalker said:


> Vapers corner. Try them bud


Also @Sir Vape has in stock. Dunno about black but have a browse


----------



## LaserTagGuy (10/4/16)

Ive been using the top air flow for the last two days and can happily give fellow vapers my feedback...

1, Its awesome! While it does increase the flavour its not as much as I expected with all the hype but it does deliver! Its hard to say just how much more but on a scale 1 - 10, its a high 7 in my books! 
2, Clouds baby, the additional air increased the plumes from even my 60vg/40pg juices dramatically... At the same time it also seems to happily require more filling up (which by the way is WAY WAY easier with bigger openings). The clouds on the higher VG - well, its a white out most of the time now! 

For the bucks, is it worth it... ???

If you love your griffin, Yes, but to the drippers out there, probably not. Stock seems to be flying off most shelves. I tried buying one for a buddy a few hours after getting mine and they were sold... 

Now all we need is a more awesome coil Geek Vape - ceramic on the cards?

Reactions: Like 1


----------

